# 99.34 Troy oz nugget!!!



## glorycloud (May 1, 2020)

:shock: 

It's not mine but it would be nice if it was!! 8) 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Kilo-Giant-Natural-Gold-Nugget-Australian-3089-5-Grams-99-34-Troy-Ounces-Very/133372745357?hash=item1f0da2968d:g:0dkAAOSwD89efse9


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 1, 2020)

Crikey! Could you even imagine finding something like that? :shock: 

I'd be scrubbing my undershorts clean for days!  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Shark (May 2, 2020)

UncleBenBen said:


> Crikey! Could you even imagine finding something like that? :shock:
> 
> I'd be scrubbing my undershorts clean for days!  :mrgreen: :lol:



I would just buy new ones if it were mine. I know I would need them. :lol:


----------

